
The Russian “Firehose of Falsehood” Propaganda Model - iamjeff
http://www.rand.org/pubs/perspectives/PE198.html
======
antoineMoPa
Why would this be relevant in HN?

~~~
SerLava
Maybe they're spamming it with the fotm js framework.

Or it's a unique emergent phenomenon to be studied intellectually.

